# Heading Out East From Wisconsin To Hershey And Up



## LAX25 (Feb 7, 2005)

Planing the trip is alot of the fun of camping. It develops really nice topics of conversation, and communication is a "good thing" for a family.

We will be staying the first night somewhere between Milwaukee and Chicago. We are looking for a good place? Then drive to Hersey PA "the sweetest place on earth" for 3 to 4 days. Any tips on the park idea! Then up up to Martha's Vinevard for a 3 days. Then head on back, 15 days total. Any great campgroups for kids along the way? When should be go, June or July!

Is there any towing issues (good/bad roads etc..)

LAX25
2003 25RS-S (picked up in late March)
1999 Expy
3 kids (1, 4,6) 
A awesome, beautiful and wonderful wife!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LAX25

Congrats on the TT and welcome to Outbackers action

I am heading to Hershey PA for Easter. Please let me know if you find anything of interest and a good park. Are parks open before April in this area??

Thor


----------



## LAX25 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> LAX25
> 
> Congrats on the TT and welcome to Outbackers action
> 
> ...


http://www.hersheypa.com/accommodations/he...adow_campground

I found this from a pop-up forum
http://www.popupexplorer.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11181


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

LAX25,

I have been to Hershey Park twice. It is an excellent amusement park. There are lots of wet rides so bring a swimsuit. We camped sort of far from the park in Amish country to be closer to friends in the area.

Normandy Farms in Foxboro, MA gets excellent reviews from others on this forum who have been there. It would make a good stop on your way to Martha's Vineyard. I live about 7 miles from Foxboro, so we haven't gone there, yet.

Check with the Woods Hole, Martha's Vineyard, Nantucket Steamship Authority for rules on transporting hazardous cargo (60 lbs of LP gas). You will also need reservations if you plan to bring the Outback (or any vehicle) on the ferry. Don't worry about size, I have seen 18 wheelers on the boats.

Try this link for more info.

Steamship Authority

There must be a campground or two on the island, I have worked there and stayed in inns, but never camped.

Sounds like a great trip. Have fun.

Steve


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

LAX25
The tollroad in







Ill. has doubled it's price if you don't have a I pass. The State is like a bunch of Highway Bandits The first toll is now $2.00 at the state line and $1.60 each after that.







Ken


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Once you get into the Hershey area the roads start to narrow .. and can get pretty conjested depending on time of day...

basically you need to know where you are going and get there... not allot of friendly turn around spots on some of those hills and I had to go about what seemed 12 miles out of my way to find a safe place to turn around....

but very pretty country ... allot of good restaurants.... not allot of nightlife though for some reason.... very touristy and prices reflect accordingly....


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We had stayed at the HERSHEY HIGHMEADOWS campground last year in JUly. Everyone enjoyed it, we plan on staying there again. The campground had a area towards the front of the park for larger tt and rv's w/ full hook ups. There were 2 swimming pools, and a shuttle bus that runs to the park. If staying at the park they have a special for a butterfly garden and a garden, outlet mall right next to the park.

http://www.hersheypa.com/accommodations/he...ground/map.html


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> We had stayed at the HERSHEY HIGHMEADOWS campground last year in JUly


Is that the park with the active railroad line running along the backside? If so, was the train traffic distracting?


----------



## LAX25 (Feb 7, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > We had stayed at the HERSHEY HIGHMEADOWS campground last year in JUly
> 
> 
> Is that the park with the active railroad line running along the backside? If so, was the train traffic distracting?
> [snapback]23598[/snapback]​


Found an a Thread on this topic already!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1015


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi, 
I don't know which route you're taking from Hershey to Martha's Vineyard.
But just in case you are going up l-81 Their is construction.
From l-81/l-78 split up to Schuylkill County Line about 9 miles
PENNADOT says construction should be finish by Fall 2005.
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the links.

I contacted all them...lets see what I get. I will let everyone know as the info arrives.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is what I got back so far.

Hello Thor,
We recommend HERSHEY Highmeadow Campground. Here is the website for more
information... HersheyCamping.com.

The park is not open at that time; however, there is still much to see and
do here in Hershey...for example: ZOOAMERICA North American Wildlife Park,
Hershey Museum (don't miss the Apostolic Clock!), Hershey Gardens (Opening
day is March 25), and of course, HERSHEY'S CHOCOLATE WORLD Visitor's Center
offering their free chocolate-making tour ride, the Factory Works, the
Really Big 3-D Show, a variety of delectable chocolate specialty shops, and
home to the HERSHEY Trolley Works family fun town tour. Near by is Indian
Echo Caverns, and if you are into trains...the Middletown/Hummelstown
Railroad train ride.

For eating, there is a really large variety of restaurants, food venues,
and eateries of all types near the campground--anything from Taco Bell,
KFC, McDonalds, Pizza Hut, Bob Evans, Applebees, Chinese Buffet, Wendys,
Red Robin, Fuddrucker's, Dafno's Italian Grill (delicious), Issac's Deli,
to nicer restaurants such as Lucy's Italian/American, Hershey Grill and
Lebbie Lebkicher's (at the HERSHEY Lodge), The Fountain Cafe (casual
upsale) and the world-class Circular Dining Room (formal) at THE HOTEL
HERSHEY, as well as the What If Cafe and Hershey Pantry. There are dozens
more, but this gives you an idea of what is available.

Hope this helps and thanks for writing!


----------



## LAX25 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> This is what I got back so far.
> 
> Hello Thor,
> We recommend HERSHEY Highmeadow Campground. Here is the website for more
> ...


Great information and what a nice responses. We are rethinking now and maybe just staying an hour away at the Jellystone campground in Warrens Wisconsin. But, we will head out that way in the next few years, so this information from this thread is great and along with the whole site!

Lax25


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LAX25

One place to visit is the Harley factory







in Harrisburg. I visited the plant several years ago and it was a great tour.

Thor


----------

